# fort mower



## farmingdad (Jul 24, 2011)

has anybody ever tried one of these disc mowers an are the any good.it is a 2070 fort disc mower


----------



## SixesnSevens (Jun 19, 2011)

Funny, I just came in from working all afternoon on my Fort 2060. The pivot fork bar broke and that required substantial dismantling to get it off the machine. Don't let that dissuade you though -- it is well over ten years old and has been treated pretty roughly. I use it as a utility mower for mowing ditches, roadsides and around ponds, and for clipping pastures. I used it for hay too the first couple of years. Aside from this recent breakdown, it has been 100% reliable.

I haven't looked at other disc mowers lately, but the one reason I'd look at a different mower (if I were in the market) would be to find one with the outside top hat outboard of the support for the curtain assembly. With the Fort, the top hat is inboard of that support. In tall grass the cut crop can start building up on the support and you end up dragging a huge wad of grass around. Not sure if other manufacturers have a different design.

Anyway, for the price it has been a great mower. Scott


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

I have had one for 5 years and I bought it used from a guy who had it 5 years before me. He was a freak about maintenance so it was in great shape. I cut lots of hay with it. The only problem I had was the pivot shaft as well. The replacement is beefed up quite a bit. Parts are not available locally but Sweet Tractor in Kentucky stocks just about everything and can have you a part overnight if you call early. Still going strong, very little play in the bar gears after many acre/years of use. Overall, a well built mower in my opinion. For the price, it's hard to beat.


----------

